# 1st Gen. hunter, big mistake, East Canyon Elk, please help!



## brad4tuna (Jul 14, 2015)

Alright crew... I totally screwed this one up! I have been hunting for 2 years now and have been dying to harvest an elk since I was a child. I, as you can imagine, didn't draw out for the limited elk permits so I researched the general tag harvest reports and the antlerless harvest reports. I was much more pleased with the long hunt dates and the harvest percentage of the antlerless, and as I'm not searching for a trophy bull, antlerless seemed the way to go. I narrowed it down to a couple and when I drew the East Canyon Summit tag I thought I hit the jackpot!! Until I notice the fine print stating that nearly all the land is privately owned. Then I found out how to search for private/public land and realized why I was able to draw this tag. I would love nothing more than to contact land owners of this area so that I may successfully (hopefully) harvest my first Elk. What is the best way to approach this? Hunt dates are the first 2 weeks of October and November through January. ANY advice is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

What are your boundaries? 
Can you hunt along highway 65 in Salt Lake County between Big Mnt. and I-80?


----------



## brad4tuna (Jul 14, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> What are your boundaries?
> Can you hunt along highway 65 in Salt Lake County between Big Mnt. and I-80?


Here she is


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

there is a wma in that unite that you can hunt. other then that there a guide services that pretty much has alease on all of them land and the farmers will want a big chunk of change. but I could be wrong good luck


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

The fact that most of this is private land is only the first problem. The biggest problem is that there are summer homes all over the place on this unit which makes it very difficult to hunt even if you do get permission. Somewhere on this website there must be somebody who has hunted this unit successfully and has some good advice. All i can say is good luck (at least you drew something) ;-)


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I hunted one day on the East Canyon WMA during the general deer hunt and it was PACKED! We did still find a small buck though, way up on top of a ridge trying to sneak below the other hunters.

I think you can find animals just about anywhere you just have to be willing to go where others won't.


----------



## brad4tuna (Jul 14, 2015)

KineKilla said:


> I hunted one day on the East Canyon WMA during the general deer hunt and it was PACKED! We did still find a small buck though, way up on top of a ridge trying to sneak below the other hunters.
> 
> I think you can find animals just about anywhere you just have to be willing to go where others won't.


Steven Rinella from meat eater says the same thing, and if I have to hike where no one else will that's what I'll do! Thanks for all the responses so far!


----------

